# 16th International Slipper Symposium



## RNCollins (Jun 28, 2014)

I know this is still months away, but has anyone gone in the past? What can you expect if attending the symposium? The website does not offer much info.

http://www.slippersymposium.com


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the one I went to a few years ago. Frank Smith was the main host. It was a worthwhile event, that coincided with the paintball world Cup, so I killed 2 birds w/ one stone.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 28, 2014)

I've gone for maybe 6 years or so but didn't go last year. It's a great event. I just spoke with Hadley of Marriot's Orchids last night and he was invited as one of the vendors. Sam of Orchid Inn is usually there, as well as our own Ross from Deerwood orchids. Plus there will be more vendors. The biggest problem that you'll have is deciding where to spend your limited budget on. Usually good speakers and many times someone outside of the US comes and speaks and possible sells. Mainshow Orchids from Taiwan has been there the last couple of years as a vendor. He brings mostly paphs. but also some great phals. some of which are meristems although those naturally will be very pricey. I think they may be changing the hotel where they have it this year due to them expecting a larger turn out. Frank provides a barbecue the night after the event and they have an auction there. Also he opens up his greenhouse and sells on Sunday. All in all a great event.

Now what I'm about to say is just gossip but I believe that there is something to it. I heard that this year there is a large number of orchid clubs getting involved and they may even be having an AOS event butting up this event. I can't even remember where I head this info. but I heard it months ago. If this happens there will be a much larger crowd at the event and most likely more opportunities to meet and talk to some very knowledgeable people. If I can answer any more questions shoot me a e-mail or p.m.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2014)

OK, yes I went once,. Got outbid on a $600 Paph Crystelle!  It's worth it to go at least once. I had lunch w/ Olaf Gruss on one side and Mr. Hamlyn (famous Jamaican Broughtonia hybridizer) on the other!


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 28, 2014)

Bob in Albany said:


> ...
> Now what I'm about to say is just gossip but I believe that there is something to it. I heard that this year there is a large number of orchid clubs getting involved and they may even be having an AOS event butting up this event. ...


 
It is not gossip, Bob - it's true! This year's Symposium will be held in conjunction with the Fall AOS members meeting. The Saturday schedule of speakers, plant sales, BBQ and Auction will be largely familiar to regular attendees, but in addition there will be speaker presentations of a more general orchid nature on Friday as well. We expect as many as 16 vendors from the U.S., South America and Taiwan. This should be the biggest year ever for the Symposium.

The website will be updated very soon. Just to spark a little interest, especially for fellow low-K fans and those who want to know more, our own Rick Lockwood will be presenting at the Symposium. For those phalaenopsis fans (Bob?), Peter Lin will offer a program on novelty phalaenopsis breeding on Friday. Oh yeah, there's a lot more, too.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 28, 2014)

This year, the Slipper Symposium is being held in conjunction with the AOS Fall Member's meeting, so I suspect there will be a wider variety of orchids for sale as well as a judged show. 

That being said, the symposium is one of my favorite events of the year. The weather in Orlando is darn near perfect in early November.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 28, 2014)

So Scott, can non AOS members participate in the Friday talks and is there some type of registration?


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 28, 2014)

Bob in Albany said:


> So Scott, can non AOS members participate in the Friday talks and is there some type of registration?



*Absolutely!* Full Slipper Symposium registration includes all the presentations as well as the Preview Party for the show on Thursday evening. Registration this year will be online and that URL will be provided just as soon as the registration page is available. Oh - and I think everyone is gonna love the new hotel.


----------



## rangiku (Jun 28, 2014)

It's worth going just to see Frank's greenhouses. And, if Peter Lin is giving a talk and Mainshow Chen will be a vendor, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 28, 2014)

rangiku said:


> It's worth going just to see Frank's greenhouses. And, if Peter Lin is giving a talk and Mainshow Chen will be a vendor, you can't go wrong.



Frank's greenhouses will be bursting with orchids, Peter will be a big hit and everyone loves Mainshow Chen because, aside from being one of the nicest people in the world, Mr. Chen comes loaded with awesome slippers AND phals. He will be speaking about multi-floral paphs this year.


----------



## rangiku (Jun 30, 2014)

I really wish I could go, but it is the same weekend as my OS' annual show. Meh!


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 21, 2014)

The website has been updated and now lists the speakers:

http://www.slippersymposium.com/3/miscellaneous1.htm

Manolo Arias of Peruflora
Chen-Chung Chen of Mainshow Orchids
John Doherty
Robert Fuchs of R.F. Orchids
Peter Lin of Big Leaf Orchids
Rick Lockwood
Gary Meyer, PhD
David Off of Waldor Orchids


----------



## abax (Jul 21, 2014)

What about hotels within walking distance of the venue? Are there shuttles
from the airport? Generally, I'd rather not stay at the venue site and I
wonder about the availability of cabs in the area. I'm not trying to be picky,
but this sort of information is important if one is flying in. The last POE
I attended was a tremendous hassle getting back and forth to my hotel from the venue or even finding a good place to eat.


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 30, 2014)

The registration form for the Symposium is now up at the AOS website...

https://www.aos.org/store/eventregistration.aspx


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2014)

abax said:


> from the airport? Generally, I'd rather not stay at the venue site and I
> wonder about the availability of cabs in the area. I'm not trying to be picky,
> but this sort of information is important if one is flying in. The last POE
> I attended was a tremendous hassle getting back and forth to my hotel from the venue or even finding a good place to eat.



LOL! It's not a big orchid show, rather it's the opposite, very intimate. The group lunches are simple and there's a lot of good interaction, lectures, etc. I don't know if they're having an auction, but i lost out bidding on a beautiful Paph Chrystelle for over $600, so bring your wallet!


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 1, 2014)

Below is the list of speakers, schedule, and registration form...

http://www.aos.org/images/img_content/PDFs/Orlando_Program_Fall_2014_072314.pdf

Is anyone here going?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 1, 2014)

Eric, I think this is really going to be a big event this year. It starts on Thursday night with a preview party and then has two days of speakers if you take in the non slipper speakers. I was thinking of going but then I just placed an expensive order for paphs. so promised my wife that I won't go. Don't forget to go to Franks on Sunday morning to view and buy (if you have any money left). The hotel is a lot more expensive this year as they changed the location, correct? Go to Krull Smiths web site and follow the links to the AOS. It should be a great event. If anyone is thinking of going you might want to put out feelers here and see if you can pick up a roommate to share the expense of the rental car and room. Just a thought.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Bob is correct, this has become a monster. I have to see if I can handle going from the paintball event in Orlando, to Montreal the next weekend, and then back to Orlando.  At least I can take my GF to the AOS/Slipper Syposium.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2014)

rangiku said:


> I really wish I could go, but it is the same weekend as my OS' annual show. Meh!



i bet you can skip it
i'm going to.....
oke::rollhappy:


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, I never thought I'd hear the Slipper Symposium referred to as a "monster", but in this case I think it's pretty cool. It is going to be an awesome event. I understand there are several Florida orchid societies organizing bus trips to see the show and add to their collections with plants from the wide selection of vendors.



NYEric said:


> LOL! It's not a big orchid show, rather it's the opposite, very intimate. The group lunches are simple and there's a lot of good interaction, lectures, etc. I don't know if they're having an auction, but i lost out bidding on a beautiful Paph Chrystelle(sic) for over $600, so bring your wallet!



Eric would be correct under normal circumstances. *There will be as many as five auctions this year.*


The main (bigger than ever) Slipper Symposium auction will be Saturday night at the BBQ at Krull-Smith.
The AOS will have an auction conducted by Alan Koch on Friday night. 
The Pleurothallid Alliance usually has an auction of excellent pleurothallids at their meeting.
The Slipper Orchid Alliance normally has a small auction of select slipper-type orchids at their meeting.
The International Phalaenopsis Alliance always has an excellent auction at their luncheon featuring some very difficult to find phal species, stem props, flasks and top potential seedlings.
 
The new hotel is beautiful, and people who have attended in previous years will understand when I point out that it's not likely we will hear complaints about loud bikers and music in the club downstairs at our old venue this year. 

So once again here are the various links:

The official website of the 16th International Slipper Orchid Symposium 

Full Schedule of events and Online Registration at the website of the American Orchid Society 

There is also a Facebook page with latest updates located at 16th International Slipper Orchid Symposium on Facebook


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2014)

Caramba!!


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I will be going. . And going to Florida west coast orchid society show & sale tomorrow in St. Petersburg, Florida yippie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2014)

I am thinking seriously about going. Trying hard to clear my desk of work (not too hard at the moment as I sip idly on a glass of well chilled white wine).


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 21, 2014)

O.K. I couldn't help myself, and just spent the last couple of hours booking this event. If there are any other slackers like myself who still haven't committed now is the time. Too bad, I didn't book the hotel earlier to save a few bucks. Would consider taking on someone to share in the car rental or room to decrease the costs. After all, every dollar saved is another one for orchids.


----------



## rob (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Bob 
Im going as well, arriving friday @ 12 let me know if that timing works and I'll give you a ride. 
Rob


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Rob, I'm flying in on Thursday around noon in order to attend the preview party on Thursday evening. If I understand things correctly there are talks all day Friday and Saturday. Then flying back on Sunday morning. Look me up at the hotel and we can go together to the auction at Franks and maybe take in a meal. Phillips is my last name so look me up when you get there.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2014)

Take photos and say, "Hi" to everyone for us please.  Let us know if you see any interesting plants; BS hangianum, bellatulum albums, ...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 24, 2014)

Eric, I've seen the list of flasks from Hananjimo Orchids in Japan, very expensive many $200 and $300 each. I've also seen a list from Mainshow Orchids, pre-ordered as a matter a fact but no bellatulum alba (did have bellatulum) and no hangianum (did have 5 emersonii). That's all I know at this point and won't be taking photos as I have an old flip phone and aren't into the modern age, nor do I care to be.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2014)

OK. Can someone else take some photos? Thanks.


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 4, 2014)

*Auction Highlights*

This year there was a tremendous collection of generous auction donations from orchid nurseries around the world. The auction for all things non-slipper took place on Friday night, then all slipper orchids were saved for the auction Saturday after the Symposium presentations. I apologize if I have forgotten anyone, but some of the nurseries and individuals donating plants were:

Blumen Insel Orchids (Hanajima)
Ching-Hua
Hilo Orchid Farm
The Orchid Zone (John joined us at the Symposium and arrived bearing wonderful gifts!)
Hatfield Orchids
Ingram's Better Orchid Books
Krull-Smith
Mainshow Orchids
Marriott Orchids
Orchid Inn
Orchidaceae
H&R Nurseries
Peruflora (kovachii!!!)
Ecuagenera
Gold Country
Carmela Orchids
Kool-Logs
Lehua Orchids
New World Orchids
Waldor Orchids
Wilson Orchids
David Toyoshima
Carlos Fighetti
Bill Thoms

And the list goes on and on - there may be others of which I'm unaware, but the donations were plentiful and they were OUTSTANDING! It was the most successful auction in years for the American Orchid Society and people took home some really great stuff. There was a division of Miyamoto Award-Winner _Rlc._ Memoria Rosa Vasquez 'Rafael', FCC/AOS that went for $4,000! A huge plant of _Bulbophyllum rothschildianum_ with the biggest, fattest, reddest flowers anyone had ever seen went for $3,000. It was crazy. Of course, there were many successful bids in the more affordable range as well.

Here are a few photos (please excuse photo quality - these shots are quite random because by the time I decided to try and get some photos, the only way to take these shots was from a distance whenever there was enough room between eager previewers to reveal the plants) of some of the paphs auctioned on Saturday night. Most of the in-flower paphs seen here were donated by The Orchid Zone: 

Potential bidders getting one last look before the auction begins:


















If this auction had a "star", this was it. Paph. Amber King (Telstar x Crazy Jolly) from The Orchid Zone. 
MONSTROUS flower of incredible form and substance on a 12" stem. 










Anyone see a little parvi in there?


----------



## Justin (Nov 4, 2014)

wow amazing. every year i say "one of these years i'll make it there" ... so i'll say it again, "one of these years"


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

